# G-Data Problem unter Windows 7



## Farulox_Fastoon (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit G-Data Internet Security 2010 unter Windows 7 RC (Build 7100), dachte, dass mir vlt. jemand helfen kann.

Und zwar geht´s um die in G-Data mitgelieferte Firewall.

Ich bin entweder zu blöd, um die richtig zu konfigurieren, oder keine bekomme es einfach nicht gebacken.

Jedenfalls blockt G-Data mein Internet. Es funktioniert nur, wenn ich die Firewall aus habe.

Im Moment bin ich soweit gekommen, dass G-Data nicht mehr selbst entscheiden soll, sondern bei wirklich jedem kleinen Ding anfragt.

Das nerft allerdings tierisch. 

Kann mir vlt. jemand sagen, wie ich das richtig konfiguriere, dass Internet funktioniert, aber ich trotzdem geschützt bin?

LAN-Kabel steckt direkt im PC-onboard-LAN-Port hinten drin und geht dann zum O2-Router. Windows-Firewall ist aus.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs wenn du dir erstmals die Final von 7 zulegst. 
Der RC läuft bald ab.
Unter der Final habe ich mir meinem GData keinerlei Probleme. Installiert, Updates gemacht, läuft wie immer, ruhig und unauffällig.


----------



## Farulox_Fastoon (14. Februar 2010)

Momentan ist echt nicht das Geld da, um die Final anzuschaffen.
Ansonsten hätte ich das längst gemacht.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (14. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin

dazu möchte ich gern was sagen. Ich hatte mir auch win 7 gekauft weil ich von Vista weg wollte. Als ich mein G-data installieren wollte konnte ich nicht die Firewall mit installieren ich konnte den als fertig war auch nirgends aktivieren. Dann hatte ich kein Bock und hab Vista wieder drauf gemacht und siehe da G-data läuft wunder ba auch mit Firewall.


----------



## Farulox_Fastoon (14. Februar 2010)

Aha. Ist ja interessant...


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2010)

Was ihr für Probleme habt^^
Vielleicht liegts ja an der aktivierten UAC.. Die ist bei mir immer aus.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (14. Februar 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts ja an der aktivierten UAC



Sry kannst du mir/uns mal kurz erklären was das noch mal war und warum das das Problem sein könnte


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2010)

UAC = Dieses komische "Ding" was immer rummeckert und versucht mir meine Administratorrechte noch weiter einzuschränken als sie unter Vista/7 sowieso schon sind... Auch bekannt unter Benutzerkontensteuerung.


----------



## Farulox_Fastoon (14. Februar 2010)

Joah. Mach ich.
Also: Wenn ich die Firewall in G-Data Internet Security 2010 an habe (egal auf welcher Stufe) komme ich nicht in´s Internet, ich glaube sogar, dass alle Verbindungen geblockt werden.

benutze G-Data erst seit heute, daher leichte Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn du nichts verstellt hast, sollte das eigentlich nicht vorkommen.
Die Win Firewall hast du aber schon deaktiviert?


----------



## CRAZYMANN (14. Februar 2010)

ich bin der Meinung das ich es aus hatte und wie gesagt ich konnte ja noch nicht mal die Firewall mit installieren ich werde es aber wenn ich noch mal zeit finde aus probieren.


----------



## Farulox_Fastoon (14. Februar 2010)

Ja, die Win Firewall ist aus.
Am Anfang hatte ich nix verstellt, und da gings net.


----------



## Farulox_Fastoon (14. Februar 2010)

Hab´s jetzt erstma so gelöst:

G-Data Firewall aus,
Windows Firewall an.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (14. Februar 2010)

Job genau die möglichkeit hatte ich nur und das war mir zu blöd weil warum hab ich sonst G-data wenn ich net die Firewall nutzen kann. Und ich bin der Meinung das G-data Win 7 kompatibel ist.


----------



## Pizzatoni (14. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich hab auch G-Data InternetSecurity 2010 und Windows7 Home Premium...also ich hatte keine Probleme bisher...ging alles wunderbar, vermutlich liegts ja doch an der RC Version.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Farulox_Fastoon (14. Februar 2010)

Joah.
Habe mir gerade Windows 7 Ultimate x64 bestellt.
Hoffe, das kommt schnell. 

Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke, ich denke, hiermit sei dies erstmal abgeschlossen.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2010)

Und Ultimate hättest du vermutlich nicht mal gebraucht..


----------



## Farulox_Fastoon (14. Februar 2010)

Mag sein, aber wenn schon, denn schon 

Später ein Upgrade zu kaufen ist teurer, als gleich Ultimate zu holen


----------

